# Vorläufer zur neuen 24-Staffel geplant



## Tokko (7 März 2008)

*Vorläufer zur neuen 24-Staffel geplant*


06/3/2008 23:42 
Wie der US-Sender Fox bestätigte, soll im Herbst ein zweistündiger Vorläufer zu der lange erwarteten siebten Staffel von _24 - Twenty Four_ ausgestrahlt werden. 
Laut _Hollywood Reporter_ sollen damit die Lücken zwischen der sechsten und siebten Staffel geschlossen werden. Letztere wird erst im Januar Premiere haben, ein Jahr später, als ursprünglich geplant.
Die Serie mit *Kiefer Sutherland*in der Hauptrolle war eine der ersten, die dem Drehbuchautorenstreik zum Opfer fiel. Als diese die Auswirkungen des Streiks zu spüren bekam, waren erst 8 der 24 Folgen im Kasten.
Anstatt die Fans nur mit einem Teil der neuen Staffel abzufertigen, beschloss Fox, die gesamte Staffel erst im nächsten Jahr auszustrahlen.
Es ist unklar, inwiefern das Konzept der Serie—jede Folge findet in Echtzeit statt—in dem zweistündigen Film verändert wird, und wie weit der Handlungsablauf der siebten Staffel vorausgeht.
Inzwischen bereiten sich die Drehbuchautoren, Produzenten und der vor kurzem aus dem Gefängnis entlassene Sutherland darauf vor, im April mit den Dreharbeiten zu den verbleibenden zwei Dritteln der neuen Staffel und deren Vorläufer fortzufahren.
Einer wird allerdings nicht mehr mit von der Partie sein.
Der Mitbegründer und ausführende Produzent der Serie, Joel Surnow, verkündete am Ende des Autorenstreiks im vergangenen Monat, dass er nicht mehr zu _24_ zurückkehren werde. Es handelte sich offenbar um einen freundschaftlichen Rücktritt, wie Fox in einer Erklärung bekannt gab. Der Sender lobte seinen Beitrag zu der Serie und bekräftigte, dass die Tür ihm immer offen stünde, sollte er es sich anders überlegen.
Vor Beginn des Streiks verkündeten die Produzenten der Sendung bereits, dass diese nicht in den CTU Headquarters in Los Angeles stattfinden wird, sondern zum ersten Mal in Washington, D.C. mit einer weiblichen Präsidentin, die von Cherry Jones gespielt werden soll.

Quelle:
.www.eonline.com


----------

